# Lionel 8300



## dec_20187 (Feb 16, 2013)

Can someone tell me what years lionel made the 8300 locomotive. Thank you.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

All I can tell you is that it was made in the 1970's. Not sure exactly which years though. The ones I have been seeing were around 1974 and 1975. My grandfather has the same locomotive.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

You may also want to research the Cannonball Express train set, which that locomotive was included in.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

dec_20187 said:


> Can someone tell me what years lionel made the 8300 locomotive. Thank you.


Santa Fe 2-4-0. 73 - 74.

According to the Greenberg Price Guide. Which I expect is the definitve word.

Frank


----------



## dec_20187 (Feb 16, 2013)

How about the 8625? Same early 70's. Someone just gave these to me. Thanks


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

dec_20187 said:


> how about the 8625? Same early 70's. Someone just gave these to me. Thanks


prr 2-4-0 86-90


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

A good resource for finding information is MITrains covers a lot of years. Sadly it lacks pictures. I own one of those little 2-4-0 8300's. Don't expect much pulling power, they're way too light. Lack much in features, but are fairly tough, mine survived me as a 10 year old :laugh:

Carl


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thinking back on it, one of those little locomotives is probably what I can blame for being in this hobby  It was in the first set my grandpa owned in the 70's (for around the Christmas tree) and he got into G scale starting in the 80's. Then I was born in the 90's and it expanded from there.

My uncle wired in a light bulb for the headlight which occasionally works


----------



## dec_20187 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm new to this site. I am glad I found it. Great comments. Thanks


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

The Cannonball express set with the 8300 was my childhood train set. When I got it back out of the attic a few years ago it was the trigger that started an obsession.  . My oldest son now has my original set running under his Christmas tree. Of course a had to fix a few pieces first .
Randy


----------

